# Emerald Coast Redfish Club event 9 july 2011 in Navarre



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello folks,
Bill Lipscomb here. The Emerald Coast Redfish Club is having a tournament on 9 July 2011 in Navarre. The Check-In will be at Broxson Outdoors on Hgwy 87 starting at 0430 for approx. 40 minutes then launching at the public ramp by Juana's. Weigh In will be at Juana's at 3PM. If you have fished with us before please come on out and if you haven't, come out and give us a try. Its fun, affordable, and a good time. you can see what has been going on at www.theredfishclub.com . You can contact me at 850-686-5028 for more info or just check the site. Hope to see many of you there. Until then be safe and hook em good!


----------

